# Distributing static ARP table to DHCP clients



## urello (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi. I have several static ARP entries i want to distribute into my local network. Is isc-dhcpd suitable for this?


----------



## kpa (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't think there is such an option in dchp-options(). Could you tell us more of what you're trying to do? Usually the static ARP is applied at the gateway to apply the restrictions on who can connect and who cannot, the clients do not need to know about the restrictions in such a scenario.


----------



## urello (Nov 28, 2013)

I want to make every workstation in my LAN know the MAC of my router (and a couple of other servers) without sending broadcast ARP requests.


----------

